# Which Ultra-Wide Combination?



## rexbobcat (May 8, 2012)

I'm going on a two week long intersession photography class with my university to Junction, Texas, which is a very rural, forest-y area.  

Well, I have some extra cash to throw at some rented lust gear for the two weeks. I mean, it's not like I get to just take two weeks JUST TO TAKE PICTURES in an area that I wouldn't normally get to go to all the time.  

So, my choices are either to rent a 5D Mark II with a 14mm f/2.8...  

...or I can rent a 5D Mark II to use my 85mm and 24mm I rent the sigma 8-16mm f/4.5-5.6 to use with my 60D.  

I just want to say that the ultra-wides will most likely be used for landscape, so I'm not too worried about the f-stop difference. Which would you choose? Is 8mm (12.8ish mm on 1.6x crop) too wide to be really applicable, or does it open up a lot more creative possibilities than the 16mm?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 8, 2012)

Is the 8-16 a fisheye?  If so I'd nix that.  Fisheye's are coolest when doing close ups.  For big landscapes I would pick you 24L on a 5D2 and either your 70-200 or 100-400 for your 60D.  And I would go ahead and throw that 85 in my pocket, just cause.  If you want to rent a lens I would suggest whatever lens you think you'd be most likely to buy next.  If that's the 16-35 (or 17-40) or what ever, give it whirl.

Edit:  The reason I say take a telephoto, even though you're thinking landscape, is because if you go there with two bodies and two wide angle lenses you are bound to see some crazy ****.....off in the distance.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 8, 2012)

Well I was looking at the 85mm f/1.2 since there will be a few portraits shot, and experimenting with the f/1.2 would be fun, but it's just too impractical and expensive (even to rent).

The 8-16 is rectilinear. That's what's so interesting about it. Apparently it's the widest crop sensor lens ever. And I can't find a FF lens that's for Canon that is as wide as the 8mm is on a crop. I'm just curious whether the 1.2mm will be noticeable or not.


----------



## jaomul (May 9, 2012)

I would sacrifice the 1.2 mm to shoot on a full frame with a prime lens over shooting on a crop zoom for landscape


----------



## rexbobcat (May 9, 2012)

Yeah...damn...

Does anybody have a comparison between 12mm and 14mm? lol


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 9, 2012)

Tokina 11-16 2.8 @ 699 has good ratings. Will mount on both 60d and Mark II. Mark II it will only work properly at 14-16mm (still plenty wide IMO). That is the lens I'm considering getting, just fyi.


----------

